# CPF List of Trusted Flashlight Companies.



## Search (Mar 12, 2009)

*CPF Member List of Trusted Flashlight Companies. Updated: 8-5-09*



> _*DISCLAIMER!!!*_
> 
> This thread and its' contents in no way reflect an endorsement or opinion by the owner(s) and/or staff of CandlePowerForums either for or against any manufacturer and/or product.
> 
> ...


CPF Member List of Trusted Flashlight Companies (Updated post *102*):

*NOTE*: Since Malkoff and 4Sevens started making lights, they can be included in this list. Refer to post# 103 found HERE.

The numbers to the left of the company refers to a CPF members "tally" indicating they have used a light or multiple lights from this company and can verify this company is a reliable company that sells good products and backs up their products with reliable customer service. However, a lower number might just mean there haven't been many people to buy lights from that company. Doing a search will shed some light on why companies are listed the way they are. 

*48 - SureFire

42 - Fenix 

41 - Maglite

25 - Inova

17 - Streamlight

14 - RA/HDS

13 - Nitecore

11 - Photon

9 - Arc

8 - Peak LED Solutions
8 - Pelican

7 - JetBeam
7 - Zebralight

6 - McGizmo

5 - EagleTac
5 - Wolf-Eyes

4 - Dereelight
4 - Novatac

3 - Gerber
3 - Malkoff
3 - Olight
3 - Rayovac
3 - Romisen
3 - Solarforce

2 - AE Light
2 - Bitz
2 - Dorcy
2 - Mr. Bulk
2 - Muyshondt
2 - Pak-Lite
2 - Pila
2 - Polarion
1 - Bigbeam

1 - Black Diamond
1 - Cool Fall
1 - Cree
1 - Duracell Daylite
1 - Elektrolumens
1 - Energizer
1 - EternaLight
1 - Heliotek
1 - Krill Light
1 - LiteFlux
1 - Lummapower
1 - MTE
1 - Night Ops
1 - Nuwai
1 - Pentagon Light
1 - Petzl
1 - Spiderfire
1 - Tiablo
1 - Tigerlight
1 - TnC
1 - Trustfire*



I've talked with a few people and have decided to give this idea a try. 

It's going to be a list of flashlight brands that people *trust*.

I think it would be a good thing for newbies and the general CPF traffic to know which companies the flashaholics and users trusted.

I would like to see it in the Welcome Mat but I would need a mass participation to see if this idea would kick off.

*Here are the guidelines:*

*1) *Make only *ONE *post with *NO *remarks besides your list.
*2) *The list has no minimum or maximum amount. If you have only used 1 brand or 1 light, then that is what you know and trust.
*3) *These *HAVE *to be brands you have used.
*4) *Base your list on light quality, reliability, and customer service.
*5) *No custom light makers and no dealers. *4Sevens is an exception because of the Quark series: Refer to post 103 found HERE.*
*6) *The brands you list have to be based on long term experience with 1 or more of their lights.
*7) *If you only have one light from a certain company but have modded it, then you cannot use this company. If it was modded, it is no longer a factory light.



I hope this is clear. We basically want which companies put out quality lights and back their warranties with little hassle.

This should give the general buyer some insight on who they can trust to buy lights from.

When I was a newbie I didn't know who anyone was but Surefire and Maglite. I didn't know if I could trust any others. This might help others in knowing who to shop from.

Every night or so I'm going to count the new lists and update this original post with the results.

The company with the most votes on these guidelines will get the top spots, the company with the second most amount will get second, and so on.

*Just keep it simple like below. *If you only list three lights, then it's obvious you only have *REAL REAL REAL *experience with these lights. 


My list:

1) Surefire
2) Fenix
3) Maglite


*UPDATE* *I'm not sure why I had number 2 as saying only a minimum of three companies/brands. That really makes no sense for people who have only used one light. It's fixed for what it's worth.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's mine:

1- SureFire
2- Inova
3- Princeton Tec
4- Streamlight 
5- Wolf-Eyes
6- Dereelight

I only have long term experience with the brands above.


----------



## HitecDrftr (Mar 12, 2009)

Maglite
Duracell Daylite
Surefire


----------



## BVR (Mar 12, 2009)

1.Inova
2.Fenix
3.Pila


----------



## ypsifly (Mar 12, 2009)

Maglite
Surefire
Streamlight


----------



## fenix-rules (Mar 12, 2009)

surefire 
Inova 
Fenix


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire
MagLite
Arc
Inova
TnC
EternaLight
Pak-Lite


----------



## TKC (Mar 12, 2009)

*
Sure Fire
McGizmo
Lummi*


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire
Fenix
Romisen


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Bigbeam
2. Photon 
3. Maglite
4. Wolf eyes


----------



## PhillyRube (Mar 12, 2009)

Not Wolf-eyes


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Mag
3. Streamlight
...
...
...
...
...
4. Fenix


----------



## Patriot (Mar 12, 2009)

Maglite
Streamlight
Surefire
Lummi
JetBeam
Fenix
Arc
Zebralight
Polarion
AE Light


----------



## Dan FO (Mar 12, 2009)

SureFire
Laughing Rabbit Inc (Photon)
McGizmo
BitZ
ARC
HDS
Muyshondt


----------



## Grubrunner (Mar 12, 2009)

Tiablo
Inova
Pelican
Maglite
Streamlight
..
...
....
.....
Dorcy


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire

Princeton Tec

Peak LED Solutions


----------



## nitesky (Mar 12, 2009)

Streamlight
Maglite
Pelican


----------



## shuter (Mar 12, 2009)

Ra Lights
Mr. Bulk
Photon
Muyshondt


----------



## Marduke (Mar 12, 2009)

Fenix
NiteCore
Photon (Laughing Rabbit Inc.)
Inova


----------



## Rossymeister (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire
RA
Arc


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 12, 2009)

LRI Photon
Streamlight
Inova
Surefire
Maglight
Pelican


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 12, 2009)

CREE
TRUSTFIRE
SPIDERFIRE

*it's opposite day* isn't it?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 12, 2009)

LRI (Photon)
Arc
Surefire
LiteFlux
Fenix
Peak


Geoff


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 12, 2009)

(1) Surefire
(2) Inova
(3) Novatac
(4) Ra
(5) Streamlight
(6) Pelican
(7) Fenix
(8) Nitecore
(9) Jetbeam


----------



## glockboy (Mar 12, 2009)

Surefire
Fenix
NiteCore
Inova
Streamlight
Jetbeam
Gerber
Maglite
Pelican


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 12, 2009)

Inova
Princeton Tec
Fenix
L.R.I.
Gerber


----------



## Strauss (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Ra/HDS lights (I think Ra and HDS should count as same company)
3. Fenix
4. Dereelight
5. Streamlight


----------



## dudemar (Mar 13, 2009)

1. PentagonLight
2. Heliotek
3. Pila
4. Polarion
5. AE Light


----------



## skalomax (Mar 13, 2009)

-Surefire
-Fenix
-Jetbeam
-Streamlight
-Inova
-HDS/RA
-Mgizmo
-ARC


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2009)

1 ~ Streamlight
2 ~ Surefire
3 ~ Inova
4 ~ Fenix
5 ~ Malkoff


----------



## weathermaker (Mar 13, 2009)

RA
Nitecore
Inova


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 13, 2009)

1- Surefire
2- Inova
3- MagLite


----------



## Search (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump

Come on guys, keep it going. It doesn't take but 10 seconds


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 14, 2009)

INOVA
Maglite
Fenix
LRI(Photons)
Princeton Tec
Pak-Lite
Surefire
Nitecore
Placed in the order of the brands I have the most experience with, not necessarily which company is the best.


----------



## faco (Mar 14, 2009)

1 - McGizmo
2 - NovaTac
3 - Surefire


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for making this. I know I could have used this when I first joined. 

Here are mine. I have several crappy cheap lights but I have good experience with the following: 

1. Solarforce
2. Maglite

I may add fenix to the list at some point but dont own one yet, hasn't come yet.


----------



## sappyg (Mar 14, 2009)

1. surefire
2. nitecore
3. fenix
4. maglite


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 14, 2009)

Surefire
Fenix
Nitecore
Mag



> The fact that you only use your 6P means you've grown very comfortable that it's going to work.


Ok I'm quoting future posts now lol, but I don't want to clutter the thread. I don't 'only' use the 6P, but I do use it frequently, and it's already had much more use than lights I've owned much longer, and yes, I have got a feel for it and feel very confident it'll work when I need it. I think it's reasonable to add Surefire, and as you agree I shall do so.


----------



## Search (Mar 14, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Not really sure what constitutes long term experience. Been using a Surefire 6P for a couple of months. I've used the 6P much more than other lights I've had for 2+ years. I trust Surefire but do I qualify? I'll remove this question once I know.
> 
> Fenix
> Nitecore
> Mag



In my opinion yes.

You have gotten a feel for it. I'm just not looking for people who bought a light two days ago and think it's perfect. They need time to look for flaws.

Yes things go wrong even with the best products in the world. I'm looking for qualities that are unreliable right out of the factory.

The fact that you only use your 6P means you've grown very comfortable that it's going to work.

That's my two cents.


----------



## zippo (Mar 14, 2009)

Surefire
Streamlight
Tigerlight
Mr. bulk
Maglight
Nitecore
Fenix
Krill light
HDS
Gerber
Pelican
Night-ops


----------



## 1996alnl (Mar 14, 2009)

1.Surefire
2.Olight
3.Fenix


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 14, 2009)

Surefire
Streamlight
Maglite
Pelican
McGizmo


----------



## 154CM (Mar 14, 2009)

Surefire 
Maglite
Princeton tec
Usa Light


----------



## Search (Mar 15, 2009)

Updated here.


----------



## h2oflyer (Mar 15, 2009)

1....Fenix

2....Nitecore

3....BitZ


----------



## Daekar (Mar 16, 2009)

My "trusteds" are:
Surefire
Maglite
Zebralight
PrincetonTec
Fenix
Arc


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 13, 2009)

Surefire
Wolf-eyes
Maglite
4 Sevens
Fenix
Peak
Rayovac (2AA Highbeam/Sportsman extreme)


----------



## a99raptors (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Streamlight
3. Maglite


----------



## Search (Jul 13, 2009)

If this seems like it will grow a little, I'll update it.

Didn't pick up that well last go around.


----------



## strinq (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Fenix
2. Eagletac


----------



## callmaster (Jul 13, 2009)

Ra/HDS
Maglite


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jul 13, 2009)

1 Maglite
2 Fenix
3 MTE


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 13, 2009)

Trusted:
Fenix
Zebralight
Nuwai (I think they have a new name now..)
Mag

If we can have negative marks for untrusted:
Extreem (or Extreme however they spell it, those rubbish 3xAAA things they sell at petrol stations and now coles that break 1st use.)


----------



## Harry999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Surefire
Streamlight
Fenix
Nitecore
Maglite


----------



## Search (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll update


----------



## Mjolnir (Jul 13, 2009)

Malkoff
Eagletac


----------



## computernut (Jul 13, 2009)

Lights that I've used that I trust:
1 - Surefire
2 - Maglite
3 - Inova


----------



## f22shift (Jul 13, 2009)

surefire, maglite


----------



## sdlotus (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks to all very good info for a new guy like me.......stanley


----------



## Short and Round (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Maglite
3. Fenix


----------



## Ging (Jul 13, 2009)

1 - Surefire
2 - Lummi
3 - Black Diamond
4 - Petzl


----------



## lolzertank (Jul 13, 2009)

Fenix
Maglite
Energizer


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2009)

Fenix
Maglite
Rayovac
Surefire


----------



## Team Member (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Fenix
3. Peli
4.Inova


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 13, 2009)

1: Fenix
2: Maglite
3: Inova


----------



## Tom_123 (Jul 13, 2009)

1.Olight
2.Solarforce
3.Wolf-Eyes
4.Fenix
5.Romisen


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2009)

Would Malkoff count as a flashlight company?

I know Gene has some production models of lights and drop-ins.

If that counts as a flashlight company, then please add Malkoff to my list of trusted companies.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 13, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Would Malkoff count as a flashlight company?
> 
> I know Gene has some production models of lights and drop-ins.
> 
> If that counts as a flashlight company, then please add Malkoff to my list of trusted companies.



+1 for Malkoff...most of my SFs and Mags have a Malkoff Device installed and I would stake my life on his products.

It slipped my mind when I posted before.


----------



## Search (Jul 13, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Would Malkoff count as a flashlight company?
> 
> I know Gene has some production models of lights and drop-ins.
> 
> If that counts as a flashlight company, then please add Malkoff to my list of trusted companies.



Yes.

IMO if the only thing you trust is a 6P + M60 then you should vote SF and Malkoff.

We don't need 100 aftermarket brands, but Malkoff is an exception everyone can agree on.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 13, 2009)

My trusted flashlight list:
1. Fenix
2. Surefire
3. Inova
4. Olight
5. Zebralight
6. Nitecore
7. EagleTac


----------



## Lumenz (Jul 13, 2009)

1. HDS/Ra
2. Photon
3. Zebralight
4. Peak LED Solutions


----------



## polkiuj (Jul 13, 2009)

1. Inova
2. Surefire
3. Lummi


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2009)

Search said:


> Yes.
> 
> IMO if the only thing you trust is a 6P + M60 then you should vote SF and Malkoff.


 
Give you one guess what's sitting inside the head of my 6P.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2009)

Now that I've thought more about it...

Inova (except for an X1 and an X5 nothing bad to say
WolfEyes (have had Striker a year)
Elektrolumens 


(other stuff I trust but not EVEN a year yet)


----------



## photonhoer (Jul 13, 2009)

1. ZebraLight
2. Fenix
3. Maglite


----------



## MKLight (Jul 13, 2009)

Lummi
Peak LED Solutions
McGizmo
Fenix, NiteCore (because of 4Sevens and Lighthound)
Modamag 
Arc
Photon Microlight


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 14, 2009)

Peak LED Solutions
Fenix - because of 4Sevens


----------



## tx101 (Jul 30, 2009)

Surefire
Maglite
Novatac


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 30, 2009)

1. Surefire
2. Inova
3. Maglite


----------



## Search (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry to break the rule of no posts that don't contain votes but..

After I get back from working out tonight and have some free time I'll update the list.


----------



## xenonk (Jul 31, 2009)

Surefire
Streamlight
Fenix
Dereelight
Solarforce
Maglite


----------



## jayflash (Aug 1, 2009)

Princeton Tec
Streamlight
Surefire
HDS
Fenix
Inova


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 1, 2009)

*4Sevens*
*RaLights*

Both have AMAZING customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2009)

Surefire
Jetbeam
Maglight
Dorcy


----------



## Raybo (Aug 2, 2009)

Inova has always made bullet proof lights, i'm pretty sure most members will agree with me.

You should probably post this as a "poll" and weed out some of the weak or shoddy manufactorers that have been mentioned. 

Ray


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 2, 2009)

Maglite
Fenix
Surefire
Zerbalight
Jetbeam
NovaTac
Romisen
Nitecore
Lumapower

In order of greatest numbers that I currently own or have owned for at least two years. Largest number (pre-CPF days!) Mag = 38.

Great thread idea BTW.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 2, 2009)

Peak LED Solutions
EagleTac
Jetbeam


----------



## Essexman (Aug 2, 2009)

- Lummi (Great products, best customer service ever)
- Maglite
- Fenix


----------



## Zen|th (Aug 4, 2009)

1) Surefire as always
......
......
......
....
.....
.....
3) Fenix/Inova

cant find another brand second to surefire. Maybe an eagletac? But no personal experience yet with that brand


----------



## OfficerCamp (Aug 4, 2009)

1) EagleTac
2) Surefire
3) Mag Instruments


----------



## orb (Aug 4, 2009)

The list needs updating as I have counted at least 4 votes for Lummi on page 3.
:thanks:

Mcgizmo
Cool Fall
Macs Customs
Photonfantic
Modamag


----------



## Essexman (Aug 4, 2009)

orb said:


> Mcgizmo
> Cool Fall
> Macs Customs
> Photonfantic
> Modamag


 

No Lummi vote Rob ? :nana:


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 4, 2009)

- Fenix
- Dereelight
- RA Lights/ HDS Systems
- Malkoff Devices

More to come I am sure, will post again in about a weeks time after I get some more of my new lights


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 4, 2009)

Why hasn't Malkoff made it on the list yet? He manufactures flashlights, and multiple people have voted for him. I'm pretty sure he qualifies as trusted...


----------



## gem (Aug 4, 2009)

For ecomomic and strong:
Ray-O-Vac ( some models take abuse and last for years) so they get my vote. 
LED:  MG


----------



## Norm (Aug 4, 2009)

Lummi definitely.
Norm


----------



## Search (Aug 4, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Why hasn't Malkoff made it on the list yet? He manufactures flashlights, and multiple people have voted for him. I'm pretty sure he qualifies as trusted...



When the list was started I don't believe Malkoff was selling lights.

I didn't include Malkoff as a possibility because he only sold LED drop-ins. Which wasn't part of what the list was looking for.

After he started making lights, I decided to include his work. Was probably a mistake in not doing so in the beginning.

However, I'm still away from home and plan to update tonight or tomorrow night. I'm just not in a situation to start counting up everyone's lists and what not.


----------



## Greta (Aug 5, 2009)

_*DISCLAIMER!!!*_
** 
This thread and its' contents in no way reflect an endorsement or opinion by the owner(s) and/or staff of CandlePowerForums either for or against any manufacturer and/or product. 
 
This thread and its' contents are strictly the opinions of members of this forum and in no way should they be considered as anything other than that.
 
Thank you,
 
Greta
__


----------



## Search (Aug 5, 2009)

Greta said:


> _*DISCLAIMER!!!*_
> 
> This thread and its' contents in no way reflect an endorsement or opinion by the owner(s) and/or staff of CandlePowerForums either for or against any manufacturer and/or product.
> 
> ...



I'll go one step further and put this in the OP.


----------



## alanagnostic (Aug 5, 2009)

Surefire
Maglite
RA/HDS
Arc
Peak LED


----------



## Norm (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think your list accurately reflects votes, I count 47 for SureFire you show 27 and 5 for Lummi you show 2, these are the only two manufacturers I checked.
Cheers Norm
PS I used find on page and ignored brands in sigs etc.


----------



## Search (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been away from my house since this thread picked back up. It's been two weeks now. I haven't been able to get on but for about 5 - 10 minutes at a time.

I've got a little data sheet here on my computer (I'm back home) and was waiting to get back to it.

Tonight when I get home I'll update it. I'm in and out with my GF/fiance right now. Sorry for that, it's been hectic lately.


----------



## Search (Aug 5, 2009)

Updated Here!

Before I start counting these things, I can't find the file with everything in order so it will take me a minute to post the list as of here.

However I do need to say something.

When this thread was started, it's intent was to show new user or anyone interested what CPF members (who participated) thought were trusted "Companies".

This didn't include custom lights that were sold every once in a while here on the forums.

Malkoff wasn't included originally because they weren't selling lights. Just drop-ins. We didn't feel like this was an appropriate option because it didn't allow new users to just go get a light to enter the hobby. Now it might have been stupid at the time, but it made sense for some reason that I don't remember 

I see some companies that are popping up that a google search doesn't even bring up. I'm not even sure where to buy them. That isn't a good idea IMO.

When Malkoff started producing flashlights it changed, therefore, even if you followed the OP you can still vote again with just Malkoff. Please don't re-post the same thing with Malkoff included 

Dealers don't really work. You can vote for 4Sevens, but this the list will have to refer to the Quark lights in particular, not everything on their site.

So, if you want to re-vote for Malkoff or 4Sevens that's fine. Just put a note next to 4Sevens refering to the Quark lights, not the dealer itself. This applies to any company in particular. 

Our idea was a company that sold "Lights" in stores, on their websites, or at dealers. Thank god DX hasn't showed up yet.

I'm going to go update the list, sorry it's taken so long, I've just not been able to put forth this much time to keep this in order. Hopefully the thread doesn't die right after this post and me counting it up.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 6, 2009)

Solarforce 
Maglite
Ultrafire


----------



## Search (Aug 6, 2009)

You know, maybe it's just me but even though my initial idea was to give the newbies something to look at to judge trusted companies from our point of views, but it's really getting darn right interesting.

Fenix and Maglite stay neck and neck the whole time. Fenix is starting to gain on SureFire though.

I'm surprised some companies are so low in votes. I'm waiting for more people to join in because I know some of these companies are putting out reliable stuff.


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 6, 2009)

old4570 said:


> Solarforce
> Maglite
> Ultrafire


Ultrafire? Really? I don't think they really qualify as a flashlight company, since they have no customer service at all, and are essentially a no name brand (along with all of the other ****fire brands, except surefire of course).


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Ultrafire? Really? I don't think they really qualify as a flashlight company, since they have no customer service at all, and are essentially a no name brand (along with all of the other ****fire brands, except surefire of course).


Ultrafire/Trustfire/Sacredfire/whatnotfire/I-don't-know-how-to-come-up-with-an-original-name-Fire. Are not trusted brands to any mildly experienced CPFer, they are just cheap sources for disposable P60 hosts.


----------



## Search (Aug 6, 2009)

If you buy a Solarforce or any brand just to mod then it shouldn't be listed.

The rules in the OP stated if you don't trust the lights the way they come, then don't vote for it.

It isn't like a CPF list of trusted brands to mod a light but who knows how many companies names are on the flashlight in your hand.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Search said:


> If you buy a Solarforce or any brand just to mod then it shouldn't be listed.
> 
> The rules in the OP stated if you don't trust the lights the way they come, then don't vote for it.
> 
> It isn't like a CPF list of trusted brands to mod a light but who knows how many companies names are on the flashlight in your hand.


It's been two years that I don't buy a light that was not made in the U.S. I wouldn't buy a CrapFire or a Solar*farce* to mod it.. I have plenty of C2-HA hosts... LOL


----------



## Unforgiven (Aug 6, 2009)

This "_CPF List of Trusted Flashlight Companies_" thread has turned into a "_Name all of your lights_" thread and seems to have lost it's potential for any real value to benefit the forums. :thumbsdow


Good intentions from the OP though.


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 6, 2009)

SureFire
Inova
Night Ops 
NiteCore
Dereelight
McGizmo
Wolf Eyes
Streamlight
TigerLight
Elektrolumens
ASP
Pelican
First-Light


----------



## F250XLT (Aug 6, 2009)

Wouldn't a list of UNtrustworthy flashlight companies make more sense, the list would certainly be much shorter.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 6, 2009)

1: Surefire
2: Maglite
3: Inova
4: .......


----------



## flashfan (Aug 6, 2009)

SureFire
Streamlight
Photon
Princeton Tec
Underwater Kinetics


----------



## old4570 (Aug 6, 2009)

Search said:


> If you buy a Solarforce or any brand just to mod then it shouldn't be listed.
> 
> The rules in the OP stated if you don't trust the lights the way they come, then don't vote for it.
> 
> It isn't like a CPF list of trusted brands to mod a light but who knows how many companies names are on the flashlight in your hand.



?????????? I have moded lights and stock lights ..

Stock = 3 x L2 / Ultrafire 601 / Ultrafire 501A 

Driver swaps = 501B for higher output / L2M buck boost driver for constant output . 

Maglites have Modified terralux units .. But the maglites are 20 years old . 

So I guess that means I can only vote for Solarforce and Ultrafire , and not for the Maglites .


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Surefire
Malkoff
Fenix
Jetbeam
Olight


----------



## Search (Aug 6, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> This "_CPF List of Trusted Flashlight Companies_" thread has turned into a "_Name all of your lights_" thread and seems to have lost it's potential for any real value to benefit the forums. :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> Good intentions from the OP though.



You have a point. With no disrespect, I don't feel many people read the rules or knew the intention.



F250XLT said:


> Wouldn't a list of UNtrustworthy flashlight companies make more sense, the list would certainly be much shorter.



Shorter yes, but my idea was to give new comers an idea of places to look for a light.

It might even cut back on threads starting with "Is X company reliable?"



old4570 said:


> ?????????? I have moded lights and stock lights ..
> 
> Stock = 3 x L2 / Ultrafire 601 / Ultrafire 501A
> 
> ...



If you buy a SureFire 6P, buy a Malkoff, upgrade the lens, bore out the tube, throw rechargeables in, put an after market two stage tail cap on, do you really know if the 6P is a reliable light?

No offense, but that was the thinking.

I will keep updating as long as it's active though, I'm still waiting for Fenix to catch up to SureFire so I can :mecry:


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent thread Search, but I think if it was limited to each person naming only one company, the results would be more accurate...I left off a few, but only named the 3 that came to the top of my head first, but if I thought longer, I could name a few more...so, if each person listed just one (the "one" on tff the top of there head), I think people would be able to gleam more info off of it.



Search said:


> You have a point. With no disrespect, I don't feel many people read the rules or knew the intention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Search (Aug 7, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> Excellent thread Search, but I think if it was limited to each person naming only one company, the results would be more accurate...I left off a few, but only named the 3 that came to the top of my head first, but if I thought longer, I could name a few more...so, if each person listed just one (the "one" on tff the top of there head), I think people would be able to gleam more info off of it.



When I was talking to DM51 about it, I think we mentioned only doing 3 brands.

Not fair to people who have been in the hobby a while and have had years to judge companies.

I think even though the intent of the idea was lost a little, the list still backs up how I felt. Not that SureFire was top dog, but the companies that are a little ways up are generally known for quality.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Aug 7, 2009)

1) Surefire
2) Eagletac
3) Fenix
4) Streamlight
5) Wolf-Eyes
6) Maglite


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 19, 2009)

Fenix
Wolfeyes


Brightnorm


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 19, 2009)

Maglite
Underwater Kinetics
Photon
Inova
Streamlight
Surefire
Fenix
Nitecore
Olight
4Sevens / Quark


----------



## Marlite (Aug 19, 2009)

My List.

Lumapower

JetBeam

Underwater Kinetics


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

Search said:


> If you buy a Solarforce or any brand just to mod then it shouldn't be listed.


And there went all 3 of my 2AA minimags, 2 solitaires  (eww, stock)..

would tossing a malkoff in a 6P be considered a mod? I'd be 100% confident about that swap..


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 20, 2009)

HDS
NiteCore
Zebralight
Surefire
Fenix


----------



## Search (Aug 21, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion after talking to others that this thread turned into a name your light list and not anything close to it's intentions.

After this, I just decided to end it and wont be updating.

Maybe in the future the idea will have better results eh?


----------



## RGB_LED (Aug 21, 2009)

While I can see some people listing all of their lights, I can also see that some would look at their inventory and think about which lights they would completely trust to work. That's what I did. I left off a couple of very obvious names - althought their lights have worked really well for me - since I didn't feel they earned that title.

However, I'm just curious as to what you were expecting... or not expecting. Could it be that some lower-quality names were on the list when the expectation was that they 'should not be' on the list? I can see this happening but the truth is that, some people really appreciate say, a $20 brand X light / manufacturer because it has worked flawlessly for them. We may not agree with that but it is their opinion and should be counted as such.

Also, the point about "_If you buy a Solarforce or any brand just to mod then it shouldn't be listed._", what if you buy another well-known brand just to add a drop-in? or upgrade the clicky? Is this considered a 'mod'? Do the lights have to be 'stock'?

Perhaps you might try to limit the responses to one's top 3 trusted lights in stock form to limit the list and ensure we are capturing the top percentile of trusted lights and their respective companies. Just my 2 lumens.


----------



## Ajay (Aug 21, 2009)

Maglite
Nitecore


----------



## berry580 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jetbeam
Nitecore
Fenix
iTP
Maglite

* not in order in any way

and WTF? Why is Trustfire on the list????
can I "negative" Trustfire so it's not on the list? lol



Search said:


> Thank god DX hasn't showed up yet.



HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAA


And thank you Search for all the great work !!


----------



## Search (Aug 22, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> While I can see some people listing all of their lights, I can also see that some would look at their inventory and think about which lights they would completely trust to work. That's what I did. I left off a couple of very obvious names - althought their lights have worked really well for me - since I didn't feel they earned that title.
> 
> However, I'm just curious as to what you were expecting... or not expecting. Could it be that some lower-quality names were on the list when the expectation was that they 'should not be' on the list? I can see this happening but the truth is that, some people really appreciate say, a $20 brand X light / manufacturer because it has worked flawlessly for them. We may not agree with that but it is their opinion and should be counted as such.
> 
> ...



The original idea was to create a list of companies people trusted buying lights from.

It's purpose was to give new comers a good idea on companies to start, and something for CPF members to see how companies they haven't really used stood up by the numbers.

I started to feel like some were just lists of lights owned and not lists of trusted companies. Many others have also expressed the same feeling here and elsewhere. When mods start saying it holds no water then it lost it's goal.

If you bought a light to mod it, then you wouldn't know how that light worked over time. You also wouldn't know about customer service because you had no warranty. This only applies if you have owned one (insert company name here) light and used it as a mod light. If you own two and only one is for modding then you could have used that vote.

I reckon I expected too much. However, I do feel most of the people actually read the directions


----------



## Redstorm (Aug 22, 2009)

Fenix
Jetbeam
Olight
Surefire


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to agree with what search is saying, and the fact that someone has put down trustfire sort of speaks for itself...


----------



## xenonk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not really surprised by the results, even assuming everyone resisted rattling off everything they own. The reality of people's requirements and ownership means few hard tests of reliability and less of the high end stuff floating around in the first place. The main thing though is that trust is highly subjective. One of the first "budget" companies listed was Romisen, and I have absolutely no reason to doubt his sincerity in making that choice.

It was an interesting idea, but I don't think it had much chance to turn out as intended.


----------

